# Just got my betta + 2 silver tips



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

*Hello people, i finally got my betta. Im not to sure which one he is but im sure you'll know so ill post some pics once hes settled into his new home. He’s a dark red colour, more like a burgundy colour.

I got 2 silver tips to keep him company as well. They were a few in the tank when i bough him so i decided to get 2.

I will post pics later once everyone has settled in.

Is there anything i need to do to make them feel more at home?*


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

*Here he is, sorry the pics isn’t the best he's dashin all over the place. Cant get any decent pics of the silver tips cause there to fast.*


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

hes a veiltail with a dash of something in it (looks like crown) 

Nice looking Betta!!!:fun:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice looking betta!

Silvertips are schooling tetras, so I'd get 4 more. What size tank do you have them in? I hope its atleast a 10g.

Silvertips can be a little nippy, so I'd watch them around the betta. I see you said the LFS had them in the tank with the betta, but they don't always pair up the right kinds of fish. Its just space to them, as long as one type won't kill the other.


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

its only a small 41ltr tank 5g. 

They go along perfectly and the guy said they've been together a while. I might get some more silver tips prob.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like a veiltail combtail. Very pretty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

A 5g is too small for tetras IMO...let alone tetras and a betta. I'd seriously consider getting atleast a 10g and buying 4 more tetras. They'd be happier in a bigger school.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

emo_gazz said:


> its only a small 41ltr tank 5g.
> 
> They go along perfectly and the guy said they've been together a while. I might get some more silver tips prob.


41 litres is 10 gallons, so which is it?


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

14ltrs, i was waitin for someone to pick up on that. ive just read it back myself and realised i made a typo.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Well now we're all really confused, because 14 litres is less than 4 gallons.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

VERY PRETTY BETTA. CONGRATS  TAKE CARE
~JAMIE


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

Well thanks to the people who like my new betta. And as for the tank it hold 5gal on the dot so whatever ltr it is its 5gal.

There is plenty of room in there for 3 or 4 more silver tips and a betta. I may upgrade to a bigger tank once i have the space available.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

The amount of fish a tank holds isn't decided by the amount of "room" you see....if that's what you are going by.

The inch per gallon rule can be used for small fish, like tetras. In your tank, only about 4 silvertips would fit. They get about 1.2 inches, multiplied by 4 is 4.8 which is right under 5. That's not including the betta. And it doesn't factor in that silvertips are schooling, so a group of 6 or more is best. The betta will get about 2.5 inches, so that takes out 2 of the tetras. Meaning there is only "room" for what you have in there now, and that isn't housing the tetras appropriately.

I'm only trying to help and thinking in the interest of the fish.

Do you have a filter on the tank? If so, that makes it even better, and you could probably get away with 4 of the tetras and the betta. Just do weekly water changes and keep an eye on the water parameters.


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

*Dont worry i have a filter and a heater on the tank. I just got 3 neon tetras and they are gettin along great with the silver tips.

Everyone in the tank is fully grown meaning no more growing. I've also seen a lovely tank i want which is alot bigger in size and the fish would love.

63l, W61 x H42 x D35cm *


----------

